# Crane bash from a toy crane.



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Local farm store had some toy cranes, like Mik used for his bash over on LSC. There had been a UP crane here this summer I took some shots of, so thought
I could use the toy as a base.








I decided to work with the toy as it was, cutting it down to build the cab but using it's base size. The cab was on the other side and
I just left it that way.








I cut off the toy's cab and started adding plastic, referring to the pix I printed off(in the background) Aristo's engineer fits fine in the crane seat!








Building around the existing mechanism, I did change this a bit so it would elevate. I just plan to have it sitting someplace with the boom down on a flatcar.








Not sure if working with it as it was made was such a good idea, see the above compromise!









Trial fit on the roof and front of the cab.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking good Jerry


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Looking good Jerry. Two of UP's Ohio Cranes have been sitting here in town for quite some time now.


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

Nice!!! 

I just finished a very small "crane", actually a backhoe. I had to add weight in the car b/c when it picked up a load extended, it would cause the car to fall over. 

I'm wondering if you've seen that happen yet. 

Dave V


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys. Yeah, that crane was parked here for a week or two, I took some pix of it. Dave I have not mounted it to a car yet, plan to 
use the semi trailer it was on for the car platform, add some bolsters/trucks. I'm not a real detail guy, so that will work for me. Weights 
would be a good idea though, I can see, thanks!


----------



## chaingun (Jan 4, 2008)

Jerry,
That is a great idea! I have the same crane but just strapped it to a flat car as a load. I have the USA 25 ton unit but have been thinking I would "scratch build" a more modern / higher tonnage Crain but have been putting it off because I did not want to spend the time building the boom and associated gears, pulleys, rigging etc. Here is the Arizona & California RR unit I was going to do. Thanks for the idea & pics!
Best, Ted


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

That's a big one Ted!


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Great idea an good looking results so far. That must become an impressive model!


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Great job, but then just about anything that gets rid of that gawdoffal (yes I spelt it that way on purpose) orange is a great improvement, lol

FWIW my build was posted over here too.
http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...fault.aspx


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for posting that Mik, guess I should have in my first post, did give you credit! Just got the foil on it and shot it with primer.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Pix, Jerry, pix... I'm just glad that I might have had a hand in inspiring you to destroy one of those ugly orange lumps and re-make it into something useful and attractive


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking good Jerry. I have found some of the same crane's that came with low boys. I got two so now I may have to follow your build. Ted Looks like a 250 ton crane to me. More like the RR used for re railing cars. Later RJD


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

RJ, my crane was with a lowboy and tractor. I plan to cut up the trailer for the crane car and attach the crane to it. I covered it with the
metal foil I like to use and shot it with primer. I will glue the clear plastic in now for the windows, then top coat it. Once that is dry I
will cut out the foil where the windows are, won't have to mask off the clear areas and the primer will be the interior color.


----------



## Ted_Roy (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry,

Looks great! and I like the foil idea for masking off your windows!

Ted.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I got some paint on the crane, I used XO Rust Caution Yellow in a spray can, pretty close to UP yellow. The
car is made from the lowboy that the crane was on when I got it. I widened it some and added bolsters for
the LGB trucks I had. I plan to have this sitting in the yard, not pulling it around, so I put some truck mounted Aristo

couplers on, I usually use Kadees but didn't want to waste them on something I would not pull.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

One of the reasons I DON'T model Unkel Pete is that wonderfully ghastly, glow in the dark yellow. I'm sure it's a safety color (when it's CLEAN, but all the ones I've seen never were), but the real old creme and green, or transition era two tone grey were MUCH more attractive.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Looking good so far!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Been sorta busy, got the windows cleared off anyway. Plan to make the flat car a bit larger. Need to brush the boom parts black also.


----------



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

Well done, Jerry! That's a great looking unit. It might need some outriggers to stabilize it as it swings off to the side......just a bit more to design and build. Isn't all this FUN?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

As usual Jerry, great looking, and quite a feat when you look at the original! 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

Very nice job. You definitely have a talent here.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Finally got back to the crane bash and got it pretty much done. Used some india ink wash to weather it some. 








Sits on some LGB trucks, just plan to have it sitting on a siding. Has some lead weights under it to help keep it on the tracks.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

MUCH better than what it looked like when you started! Done yourself right proud. Are you doing a boom car to go with it?


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Great build! It has become an impresive looking model!


----------

